# What kind of vinyl should I get for making stencils (thin/sticky backed)



## AiryBri (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm purchasing a vinyl cutter to make stencils for painting original designs more cleanly. I won't get into details but I'm looking for some kind of vinyl or other material a plotter can cut that is thin and has a sticky back that is easily removable for one time use stencils. (Like I can stick them on an area, spray paint it, and peel them off). 

I don't know what kind of vinyl or material to get. Please recommend/link something, I will be forever grateful


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

Both Oracal and Avery carry paint mask vinyl and I'm sure other manufacturers do as well.

Some are specific to what type of paint they are to be used with so double check that before buying.


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

Try "imagestix sticker paper." very thin, sticky backing but removeable, repositionable without glue residue. I use it for bumper stickers & it works great!


----------



## AiryBri (Oct 2, 2011)

Wouldn't that be too sticky? They are going to be applied to unfinished paint (no clear coat yet) and that might peel off the paint when it's time to remove them. Can I use any paper or does it have to be made for a vinyl printer? 

I have some polyester based stuff that's made for painting but I didn't think you could use it in a vinyl cutter.


----------



## trublu (May 3, 2011)

I'm an airbrush artist and I use Avery paint mask or Oracal 810. The Oracal 810 is translucent and stretchable. I mainly use the Oracal on curved surfaces, for everything else I use the Avery paint mask. All my masking is on top of uncleared paint and I never have a problem using these vinyl paint mask materials. If you use solvent based paints, use the Oracal 810S.


----------



## AiryBri (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks, that's exactly what I'm looking for. Any tips on running it through a vinyl cutter and weeding it? I'm getting a GCC Expert 24 today but I've never used one before.

I'm getting into airbrushing too. I'm going to be painting model guns (like paintball but more realistic, they shoot bb's). I'm planning on using automotive paint because my airbrush works well with it and there is a near by store that can mix it into any color. I don't care about cost because I only use a tiny amount to paint each gun, do you think that would work best for what I'm doing? What kind of paint do you like to use?


----------



## Dtag1971 (Oct 2, 2011)

What I use is my old screen print film. What I do is use app tape on one side, double app tape it. Turn it over and cut out the design. flip over and remove the app tape. Be carefull if it is small intricate details sometimes it will rip. After that on the side you want to be touching the material.....use a light coat of supper 77 spray adhesive. I use this for my stencils in my airbrush shop and it has worked pretty well. I normally can get about 25 to 30 shirts out of one stencil.


----------



## trublu (May 3, 2011)

I also use the GCC Expert 24 and cut primarily paint mask. It does a great job. I use water based automotive paints like Auto Air, Wicked, and Etac because I work in my house and the solvent based paints have a very strong odor and are toxic. If you're using solvent paints on plastic, they may not play well together. Also, solvent paints have a window (usually 24 hours) when they have to be clear coated. Water based paints have no window and can be left uncleared indefinitely. Both types of paint have pros and cons. Solvent based does tend to spray smoother with less tip dry on the airbrush, but the Wicked and Etac paints spray almost as good.


----------



## soniczed (Aug 11, 2011)

hi sorry to bump into you're post but i am also looking for a material to make stencil templates but am looking for one i can use over and over 
the use for this templates will be rc car bodies could anyone help me i will be cutting them with a plotter cutter.


----------

